# Laying down on walks



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi all,
We've noticed recently that we take our girl (almost 6 months) on her daily AM walk, she'll find a clean batch of grass and just lay down. She'll look totally content just laying there enjoying the wet grass. Mind you she'll never lay down on grassy places where's dogs have done their business instead she'll wait for a houses' front yard that has clean grass and that will be her "catnip".

While, it's nice to see her relaxed and enjoying herself, I really need to get her on her walk for that hour before I go to work. When I nudge to keep walking (even with a treat sometimes). She'll pull back or just stop dead in her tracks and won't move. Sometimes if I pull again, she'll have a "witching hour" moment and bite at my boot. 

Any ideas?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL. Rocket will do this sometimes too. Mostly towards the end, I think he just wants a rest. I let him lay a minute, then make it really exciting to go again. I think it's just a puppy phase.


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

That's good to hear that it's a phase. It's funny because she does it right at the beginning of our walk. It's really cute to her her sprawled out relaxed and content. But what happens if someone comes out of their house.. EEEp. I feel like we should buy a patch of grass to put in our apartment just for her.. Now that's an idea!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well.... Since we all have pups around the same age, I'm going to admit that Kira does the same thing too.
She puts on her "happy ears" if that means anything 

You do know what "happy ears" are, don't you?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL, the relaxed ears?


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Sherman did that pretty regularly from about 5 months until about 7.5 months. It was a pain....there was one walk in particular, I thought I was going to have to call my husband to come pick us up, because he wasn't budging and I was OVER it. Luckily we were near a tennis court and there was a stray ball in the parking lot (no one on the courts) so I took the ball and started bouncing it while I walked....he started following me with no problem (other than tripping me about 50 times trying to steal the ball)

Only dog I've ever had do that before was an adult St Bernard. She started doing it around 2 yrs of age, turned out to have a weak heart and that was her way of pacing herself. But in your case I think it is a case of just being a puppy!


----------



## AthenaClimbs (Aug 19, 2011)

Relaxed ears? Please tell!

Also, since we're on the subject, I'm always curious what her different moods are when her ears are in different positions. Her ears go down and point back a lot. And she seems to focus on something. Does that means she's alert or focused on something or a sign of fear?

Happy to hear this phase will pass. I too was way over it. I'll keep a ball with me next time or a tug toy


----------



## Geminon (Oct 8, 2011)

geminon has been doing the same thing. Around the time he turned 5 months when we go on our walks he just sits and then lays down and thats it ill try to get him to keep going and nada! I dont mind too much if we are far from the house i'll yell out SNACK TIME! and he'll get up and start running to the house to ge tthat snack.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

she knows she can get away with not walking because
you think it's cute and you don't correct or train.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> she knows she can get away with not walking because
> you think it's cute and you don't correct or train.


I agree. I get her up INSTANTLY. Times like that, are the reasons why I NEVER leave home without treats 



AthenaClimbs said:


> Relaxed ears? Please tell!
> 
> Every so often, Kira could be sitting in some part of the room. I may just look at her, and she'll get up, tuck her ears back, and put on the smiley face, and come over to get petted.
> 
> ...


Not too sure about the different positions, but I can tell you that I just learned that "ears forward", will sometimes be considered a threat to another dog




RocketDog said:


> LOL, the relaxed ears?


Back, and floppy, along with the "smiley face", and waggy tail.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep.  Tonight I got down on the floor after coming home from my son's cello recital and he climbed in my lap and licked my chin and cuddled. I was so glad. He's soooo soft...

:wub:


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

If you don't want her to lay on the neighbor's lawn, then why are you allowing it? Keep her moving and she won't have a chance to develop a pattern of laying down. If, on the other hand, you find it amusing enough to allow it or even encourage it at times, then you forfeit the right to correct her when you've had enough or when you are in a hurry.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My Chiefy was the only GSD I knew that hated going for walks, and going outside at all! He used to lay down on our walks, and if I took him out to do his business, he would lay down on the grass and I would have to start dragging him to his spot. I had him checked out at the vet. He was perfectly healthy, and did this his whole life. He was the laziest GSD I ever encountered. LOL!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Wolfiesmom said:


> My Chiefy was the only GSD I knew that hated going for walks, and going outside at all! He used to lay down on our walks, and if I took him out to do his business, he would lay down on the grass and I would have to start dragging him to his spot. I had him checked out at the vet. He was perfectly healthy, and did this his whole life. He was the laziest GSD I ever encountered. LOL!


This is Sheldon 100%. When we were in Vegas, I thought he would stop because he got too hot (he has a plush coat). When it started cooling off, he was still doing it. Now, he's not a big fan of the snow. He doesn't get over excited on his walks, or even to go on one. But if he thinks he's going for a car ride, he goes crazy! When it comes to running with us, he'll look behind him the entire time, just so he knows how far he might have to run back. He's just a homebody. An inside dog. and I love him so very much


----------

